# Centaur Rear Derailleur Adjustment



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm attempting to adjust the distance of the top pulley wheel from the large cog (29). To increase the distance between the two, do you turn what's referred in the manual as the (H) screw clockwise or counter clockwise?

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Counter


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

When you say "away" that makes me think of the b-screw adjustment... h (high) limit would be the smallest cog while L (low) would be the big cog (in your case, 29). H/L move the derailleur limit towards the centerline of the cassette as you tighten. The B screw moves the guide pulley away from the cassette (as you tighten, IIRC).

I don't have a Campy manual open in front of me, but the Park website has some nice illustrations and picturess. Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Rear Derailler Adjustments (derailleur)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy calls it an "H" screw. We don't all have to use Shimano nomenclature. 



> Campagnolo®
> Some Campagnolo® model derailleurs have a body tension adjustment at the pulley cage, not at the upper pivot. The screw is basically a "rack and pinion" system. The cage spring plate rotates to increase or decrease tension. The upper pivot and lower cage pivot springs oppose one another. In this system, the upper spring is fixed. Increasing cage tension (turning screw clockwise) will bring the upper pulley closer to the cog. *Decreasing cage tension (turning screw counter-clockwise) will increase the distance between upper pulley and cog.*


Just listen to Julio


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> Just listen to Julio


Yeah, yeah... I didn't realize Campy used different nomenclature since there are no letters stamped anywhere on my RDs. I just D/L the tech instructions since I've never looked at the campy-specific ones.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Julio, just what I was looking for. Campy states it's an adjustment screw but doesn't indicate clockwise or counter. I guess as Campy users we become accustomed to some of their direction quirks. God love them.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I prefer non-proprietary terminology. It's an "angle adjustment screw." I call it the thing I can never find and have to turn the bike upside down for.


----------

